# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Cilest opinie

## got

Cilest, stosowała kiedys te tabletki antykoncepcyjne cena ok, i w sumie czułam też się dobrze ale słyszałam również że są bardzo silne i że nie powinnam ich stosować w wieku 22 lat... czy to prawda ?? proszę o opinie ??

----------

